# Memorial Day fishing - lavalette area



## rockfish (May 7, 2003)

I'm planning on fishing the surf between Island Beach SP and Lavalette Friday, Sat., and Sun. of Memorial Day weekend. Weather might be a blessing and a curse (fewer beachgoers, stirred-up water). If anybody has fished this area recently, I'd like to hear how you did. Thanks in advance.

-Rockfish


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

rockfish-checkout Betty and Nicks website,they give you the lowdown on the last couple a days fishing reports.Or just go down and ask them.Good luck


----------

